# Hair around eyes?



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

How should I "try" to cut/shave the hair around Abbey's eyes. It seems like the hair might be irritating her eyes a little (more running & boogers recently), not sure but I think the last groomer may have cut the hair above the eyes too short. Now it's growing it seems to curl down into her eyes. I'm not really sure how it "should" be, or how to go about getting it there. Shaving under or anywhere close to her eyes makes me extremely nervous. Need help please as I think it's starting to bother her eyes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I kind of pull the eyes from the outer edge taut so they're closed or almost closed and I use my clippers right smack underneath the eye and right into the corner and swipe that away. I give my clippers a little shake to knock the hair out and repeat until done. My dogs are taught to stay _VERY_ still and they seem to know not to move a muscle. Then I take the curved sheers that aren't very long and have a blunt end and I carefully go over the top of the eye and get that hair very short...keep it short so it won't get into their eyes. Then I go ahead and angle my sheers at a 45 with the upper part outward so I get a little angle there where the top knot begins so it's not all cut vertically...just the tiny bit above the eye. (hard to explain) The dog must be rewarded for holding still and I mean perfectly still. If your dog doesn't, shorten your practice to just a second or two and reward...build up on duration. I find if I whisper and use a really boring, low voice it helps them to hold still.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you, that was a very good explanation. I'm going to give it a try, I have to start sometime... I have 2 pair of scissors (never used yet) one straight and one curved, I bought both pair with the ball tips. I have her up on the groom table everyday and she's getting good at sitting still for me, thanks again.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have a grooming table and it's in my laundry room that doesn't have a window in it. Grrrr. So these days it mostly gets used for those quick brush outs. I love natural light to see better. So, I use my kitchen table right in front of the sliding door...put a vinyl table cloth on it and work away. When I shave around the eyes, I tend to prefer to sort of hold them against me in a sort of gentle bear hug. This way I get a better control of my hands and something to sort of brace them on. The scissoring part, I sit in front of them face to face pretty much. Maybe I'll try to get a video next time someone's around to help. 

Keep us posted on how it goes. If your dog gets fidgety, just stop on a good note and come back to it after a little break. I often give my dogs breaks because the whole grooming process takes a lot of time and they get tired of standing still so much. It's hard. Poor babies. In fact, often it gets stretched out over a few days. Sometimes it's bath, dry, shaved parts one day. And scissoring and clipping with the attachment comb the next. Although, I do like to get the feet and ankles done before they pick up sand or dirt which will dull the blades. But I might wait for the body or top knot a short while. Nails might be the day after that or later in that day. The other day I wound up doing everything on Maurice at one time except his nails. It was a long time but I just needed to get 'er done. He is a very laid back dog though.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

HA! Did it!!! Thought I'd get right at it before I lost my nerve, your description was excellent. Abbey was very good, and I was armed with diced up steak. She laid her head down on the table so I held her up to me and she settled in, we did take many steak breaks. I feel so relieved the hair isn't poking in her eyes, my scissoring above the eyes is sort of hack like, but I did not bad with the rest.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh and I know what you mean about natural light, I have a little grooming area set up in our attached garage, it's heated so good in the winter also. I put the table in front of a window, and not only can I see but it keeps Abbey occupied looking outside.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh! Excellent! Can you post a picture? Or do you have trouble with black dogs too? LOL. I'm glad it went smoothly. Steak is a great motivator I'd say. She sounds like a good girl. Glad it all worked out. Yes, it is troubling to think of their hair poking into their eyes.


----------

